

No pardon for NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden, says US government - pwnna
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/no-pardon-for-nsa-whistleblower-edward-snowden-says-us-government-10427525.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961527)

